# opinions please



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Family of 5 heading to auckland partner going straight into work, 
While I house hunt on north shore, 
Although were all really excited and looking forward to the move,
Do you think its a good idea we all go together or would it be better for him to travel first, only thing is I dread travelling alone with a 9yr 5yr and 17mth old,
Im totally up for the challenge ahead but someone put this to us and got me thinking, any personal experiences I would love to here,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> Family of 5 heading to auckland partner going straight into work,
> While I house hunt on north shore,
> Although were all really excited and looking forward to the move,
> Do you think its a good idea we all go together or would it be better for him to travel first, only thing is I dread travelling alone with a 9yr 5yr and 17mth old,
> Im totally up for the challenge ahead but someone put this to us and got me thinking, any personal experiences I would love to here,


Id say go together.
Travelling for minimum 40 ish hrs on your own with 3 kids will be the death of you!
We did it with a 13 month old - 2 adults, and it was a difficult trip. Our only saving grace was to split the trip up along the way. We spread it out over 10 days, stopped over for 4 days in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and 4 days in Sydney. Obviously cost more and we had to pay for accommodation along the way but we're so glad we did it that way.
The flight dubai to Sydney was especially hard since it was 15 hrs and our little boy only slept for approx 4hrs on and off.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

We will be flying from Dublin to dubui 10hours straight stop over for 4/5hours then from dubui to auckland 14 hours, I can only hope it goes smoothly for the most part anyway,I heard emirates have a nanny on board have you heard this, or they ment to be good with kids on board, were stuck between flying with emirates or etihad.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> We will be flying from Dublin to dubui 10hours straight stop over for 4/5hours then from dubui to auckland 14 hours, I can only hope it goes smoothly for the most part anyway,I heard emirates have a nanny on board have you heard this, or they ment to be good with kids on board, were stuck between flying with emirates or etihad.
> Thanks for sharing


Yeah its gonna be tough. At least you only have 2 flights to contend with but it'll be a killer of a journey. It's just so tiring on the jetplane and you'll be bored stiff sat in the airport for 5 hours, but all that said it's something you've gotta do. There's no way around it.
We flew emirates all the way to Auckland. Manchester - Dubai, then Sydney, then Auckland, then Wellington with Air NZ but over 10 days.
Ha ha a nanny on board.....you're kidding right ?
Maybe if you fly business, club or first class but not in cattle class or premium cattle class. The hostesses were fine with kids but didnt do anything out ofbthe ordinary. They have a job to do and have other passengers to look after. We got seats with extra legroom and got the boy a bassinette seat but in all honesty he only slept in it for 30 mins. The rest of the journey it was a good dumping ground to hold all the stuff you have to have available on the flight. The bassinette is basically a tiny cot that hooks on to the wall in front of the seat so small tots/babies can lie down and sleep. 
Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

If you can, get the daytime (noon) flight Dublin to Dubai--and keep the kids awake no matter what. Get a hotel at/near the airport for the night, then the big flight--which is closer to 19 hours with the stop in Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane--everyone can nap a bit, but you have a better chance of being able to sleep when you arrive in NZ (around 4PM). 

You could do the red-eye from Dublin, but at 7.5 hours isn't really long enough for a decent sleep.


----------

